# Whats running



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just wondering if the bulls are running out at ol bob have some free time but I know the fishing has been crap here latly. Just want make sure the trip would be worth my time


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

dmckinnon07 said:


> Just wondering if the bulls are running out at ol bob have some free time but I know the fishing has been crap here latly. Just want make sure the trip would be worth my time


right:thumbsup:


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Havent been on here in awhile. Logged on for this very reason. Sheepshead? Reds? Makerel? whats going on at Bob Sykes! Looking to head out there tonight


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Fritz said:


> Havent been on here in awhile. Logged on for this very reason. Sheepshead? Reds? Makerel? whats going on at Bob Sykes! Looking to head out there tonight


Should be all of the above maybe just a little early for the sheep


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Was at Bob Sykes yesterday. Nothing but pin fish and pig fish.


----------

